# Deck rebuild



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

This is the deck I was redoing this summer. It was the ugly purple monster when we bought the house. I took it down to the frame and build it back up. I reused some of the old 2x6's for the decking. Close to finished. Just need to put the latte around the bottom and trim it out. Then let it dry for a while and then stain it.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

The dog enjoying the sun.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

More progress


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Just about done. Need to put up the lattice and the trim.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where's the post where the railings will be near the wall?
May want to rethink those steps. Looks like the riser heights are way off.

What in the world would make someone think purple was a color to paint a deck? Sanding all the paint off will be fun.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Where's the post where the railings will be near the wall?
> May want to rethink those steps. Looks like the riser heights are way off.
> 
> What in the world would make someone think purple was a color to paint a deck? Sanding all the paint off will be fun.


yeah, first step is a little low to the ground. i'm ok with it.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Doesn't look like the framing meets code at all, and the steps are of course wrong, being "ok with it" will not be a very good defense if a lawsuit ever ensues as a result of someone falling. 

Just saying


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

robertcdf said:


> Doesn't look like the framing meets code at all, and the steps are of course wrong, being "ok with it" will not be a very good defense if a lawsuit ever ensues as a result of someone falling.
> 
> Just saying


had it inspected when i bought the place. met all the codes here.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

asbury park said:


> had it inspected when i bought the place. met all the codes here.


A home inspector is not qualified to make structural inspections. You can't have beams attached to the side of posts.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never did see any joist hangers.
Are those just 2 X 6 joist.
Since you chose to lay the 2 X 4's horizontal for the bottom rails your going to have to add blocking under the middle of the long runs or it's going to sag.
Is there any support in the middle? Looks like I can see just a single 2 X 6 where it should have been a double. May just be the picture.

Boy I bet you hate us now after going to all that work.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I presume you posted this to show your work, and the deck looks very nice. So does the dog. I am guessing you felt that no permit was required since you were rebuilding an existing deck, not constructing a new one, and perhaps that is the case in your town. In my town, total reconstruction such as you did would require a permit, and you would need to comply with the deck code, which in my town is International Residential Code 2006. Obviously your town could be different.

As has been pointed out by others, your method of construction is far from compliant with current code, at least with IRC. So while the deck looks very nice, I would caution anyone else on this site who observes this not to assume they can build in this manner. Always check with the building inspector first to see if a permit is needed, and what codes must be adhered to.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Joe, yes there is support in the middle. Nah, I don't hate you guys for setting me straight. I was guessing there would be an issue or two that someone would find. That is probably why you guys do what you do and I do what I do. That is obviously not build decks for a living. And, it is something to learn from. That being said, I do feel the deck is safe. That is my main concern.


----------

